# PC Upgrade Advise please!



## Vandarth (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey everyone, im looking for some advice to upgrade my current PC. I would like a good computer for BF3/skyrim etc and am looking to spend around $700 AUSD.

My current specs are:
Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 
Mother Board: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. System Model: EP41-UD3L
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E8400 @ 3.00GHz (2 CPUs), ~3.0GHz
RAM: 4096MB RAM
GPU: HD 4890 1GB
PSU: 400 or 500 im pretty sure (iknow its not good enough for later cards though)

This is a build I made up on Umart:
CoolerMaster 700W Extreme Plus $88.00
Kingmax 8G(2x4G)PC-10600 1333MHZ DDR3 $59.00
Intel Core i5 2500K Processor LGA1155 3.3GHz CPU $226.00
Gigabyte GA-Z68M-D2H-B3 LGA1155 Z68 DDR3/1333 PCI-Ex16 SATA3 SATA2 USB $116.00
Gigabyte ATI HD6950 1GB OC GDDR5 DVI HDMI $280
Total $769.00

I was just wondering if the build i made on Umart is a good value for money build and will all be compatible and fast? Im not too sure about cooling though but on my PC at the moment I have like 5 fans in total so not too sure if i need a cooling device for the CPU but if i do, tell me if its needed thanks 

Thanks a ton! Max.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 27, 2011)

I would definitely get a better PSU and faster RAM. CPU cooling depends on if you are interested in overclocking or not, because the stock cooler will work fine at stock speeds.

Edit: And welcome to TPU.

Second Edit: After looking at some reviews for your PSU, it's not too bad. You should still go with faster RAM, but that's a decent system.


----------



## Vandarth (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks! Could you please specify what ram and psu I should get and what price they are each?

Again, thanks!


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 27, 2011)

1600MHz ram, timings not important, PSU Corsair, Antec, Silverstone, some XFX etc.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 27, 2011)

Vandarth said:


> Thanks! Could you please specify what ram and psu I should get and what price they are each?
> Also I was wondering if that bios hack changing ati 5950 to 5970 is easy?
> Again, thanks!



You are using Umart, so I am assuming you are in Australia? That's the only place I have heard of it. If so, the prices are so different down there that it is hard for me to make a good reccomendation. I will go check out the site and come back.


----------



## Vandarth (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks alot! yep in aus, qld

Also I was wondering if that bios hack changing ati 6950 to 6970 is easy?


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 27, 2011)

Vandarth said:


> Thanks alot! yep in aus, qld
> 
> Also I was wondering if that bios hack changing ati 6950 to 6970 is easy?



I don't know what is going on here, but they don't have the RAM you have listed there when I try to build a system. I just upgraded it to Gskill 1600 Mhz, which is only around $40 here and it raised the system price to over $900. Do they charge that much for RAM down there? It doesn't sound right. 

Only the 2GB 6950's can be flashed and they have to be reference, which are getting harder and harder to find.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 27, 2011)

use PCCasegear instead of Umart if you can, their prices are often better and the service/support is definitely tons better.


dont get coolermaster PSU's, they're utter turds.
1333Mhz ram is fine, but 1600Mhz would be better (and it doesnt cost much more)
6950 is a good card, but for BF3 (not sure about skyrim) the 2GB model will make a difference for sure. some modern games are already hitting limits on 1GB cards, so it'd be a waste to not get the 2GB since you'll stick with that card for a while.


----------



## Vandarth (Oct 27, 2011)

whats the average price difference between the 1333mhz ram and the 1600mhz ram? also what PSU would i need for a 2gb gpu?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 27, 2011)

Vandarth said:


> is the difference between the 1333mhz ram and the 1600mhz ram price huge? also what PSU would i need for a 2gb gpu?



the difference will not be large at stock clocks and with a single video card, but should you start overclocking the CPU and/or upgrade video cards later, it will make a difference.


getting the 2GB GPU doesnt up the power requirements, just go for a quality brand like corsair or seasonic and you'll be fine.


----------



## Vandarth (Oct 27, 2011)

Ah also, the things alot of people these days is getting an extra SSD just for windows 7 to be on for extra speed, i was wondering how much speed does this add? and is it really worth the $110 for a 60gb SSD?

thanks


----------



## stargazer7 (Oct 27, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> *I would definitely get a better PSU*.



absolutely.

"eXtreme Power Plus 400W - 650W:
These are garbage, ACBel's cheapest, shoddiest units, and they're everywhere. Not one of the EPP line can deliver more than 2/3s of its rated wattage. Even at their "real" ratings they're poor, barely keeping in spec in most cases. I place the eXtreme Power lineup only one tier above generic units from Leadman or Linkworld or Sun Pro. No one should buy these. However, they're one of CoolerMaster's best selling lineups, because they're so cheap and they're stacked a score high in every retail store in the country. I've been into a Microcenter that had a literal 5 foot pyramid of eXtreme Power Plus 500W units; a shame I didn't have my camera. Don't let the CoolerMaster brand name fool you, these are the types of power supplies that you hear horror stories about."

this one can easily power anything you throw at it for a couple years

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15_226&products_id=5434

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story4&reid=58

kinda overkill but its one of the best. you can even tri-fire on it, that platform peaks very well with overrated Sckottsky rectifiers. the tpq-1200 can pull 1500-1800w


----------



## Mussels (Oct 27, 2011)

Vandarth said:


> Ah also, the things alot of people these days is getting an extra SSD just for windows 7 to be on for extra speed, i was wondering how much speed does this add? and is it really worth the $110 for a 60gb SSD?
> 
> thanks



i've got a 120GB SSD, and while it does make a difference its not that huge. it requires more knowhow to setup, since if you just leave it at stock that 60GB will fill up really fast with your documents and desktop (and installed programs), and wear out fast too.


----------



## Vandarth (Oct 27, 2011)

Ah, does this ram sound better? 
G Skill 8G(2x4G) DDR3 1600Mhz PC12800 RL 9-9-9-24(CL9D-8GBRL) $69
and this PSU: Thermaltake Litepower 700W ATX PSU $80

keep in mind trying to keep price low and i will only ever have a single GPU and 1920x1080 computer screen


----------



## Mussels (Oct 27, 2011)

for PSU its a quality brand or dont bother. a corsair 500W will be as good as a thermaltake 700W, and thats not a joke.

the G skill ram should be fine.


----------



## Vandarth (Oct 27, 2011)

I thought it all depended on the amount of watts really? like for a 6950 it says recomended 650watt i think? so how will 500watt be enough? wont it over heat and wear out fast?
also, is the mother board i listed (Gigabyte GA-Z68M-D2H-B3 LGA1155 Z68 DDR3/1333 PCI-Ex16 SATA3 SATA2 USB $116.00), a value for money one? or what could be a better one? 
again im not too great at computer knowledge


----------



## stargazer7 (Oct 27, 2011)

^ err nope, quality of a psu is what matters first. not wattage.

yeah, Litepower's are kinda crap. old channel well overrated units. this one's better than Corsairs of that caliber as well. i mean the CX series

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15_220&products_id=8920

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story4&reid=134


----------



## Vandarth (Oct 27, 2011)

so 600watt is enough for a 6950 pre overclocked?
also found this: Corsair TX-650 650W ATX Power $115


----------



## Mussels (Oct 27, 2011)

Vandarth said:


> I thought it all depended on the amount of watts really? like for a 6950 it says recomended 650watt i think? so how will 500watt be enough? wont it over heat and wear out fast?
> again im not too great at computer knowledge



those reccomendations are based on crap power supplies. they're covering their ass because if they say "400W quality PSU" then how will the consumer know what brands are quality?



your system will be fine on a 500 to 650W PSU from corsair/seasonic/etc (theres more good brands, google/forum search will find them. those are just the two i stick with)


----------



## stargazer7 (Oct 27, 2011)

Vandarth said:


> so 600watt is enough for a 6950 pre overclocked?
> also found this: Corsair TX-650 650W ATX Power $115



http://www.guru3d.com/article/radeon-6950-6970-review/11

the TX is also an old psu. its a little weak by todays standarts.

the silent pro 600 is a considerably strong design. its built well and performs well. its a strong budget unit, take a look at the Jonnyguru review


----------



## Vandarth (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok, this is my revised layout:
Corsair TX-650 650W ATX Power $114.00
G Skill 8G(2x4G) DDR3 1600Mhz PC12800 RL 9-9-9-24(CL9D-8GBRL)$69.00
Sapphire ATI HD6950 2GB GDDR5 PCI-E $300.00
Intel Core i5 2500K Processor LGA1155 3.3GHz CPU $226.00
Gigabyte GA-Z68M-D2H-B3 LGA1155 Z68 DDR3/1333 PCI-Ex16 SATA3 SATA2 USB $109.00

Total $818.00

comments? 

also do i rly need the 2gb GPU if im just running a single screen at 1920x1080?


----------



## stargazer7 (Oct 27, 2011)

Neuromancer said:


> and 750W corsair used PSU is not worth buying IMHO
> 
> Its good, but I can trip mine with a sandy bridge CPU and single 580. So does not really live up to its 750W rating.



if you're going to get a Corsair, stay away from TX. look for a HX.


----------



## Vandarth (Oct 27, 2011)

i need to save cash, is it a huge difference between tx and hx?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 27, 2011)

Vandarth said:


> i need to save cash, is it a huge difference between tx and hx?



TX are the older designs, HX are modular.


and yes the 2GB card matters - we're at the point where big name titles are starting to use more than 1GB, and its a trend that is only going to continue. why buy a new system if you're going to get something borderline acceptable now, let alone for future games?


----------



## stargazer7 (Oct 27, 2011)

oh, sorry. i was thinking you were looking at the old TX. theres this new TX called v2. its much better and is the one you are looking for i think right?

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15_354&products_id=17211r 

if so, go for it...

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/TX750_V2/8.html

if not, then go with the HX cause the old TX has a little crap control


----------



## Vandarth (Oct 27, 2011)

would SeaSonic S12II 620W 80+ PSU $127 be better?


----------



## stargazer7 (Oct 27, 2011)

definately, its the design of HX. the HX are made by seasonic. better than the old cwt version of TX.


----------



## Vandarth (Oct 27, 2011)

ok, cool  and just to verify the motherboard i selected is also good and compatible with everything i selected right?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 27, 2011)

Mussels said:


> for PSU its a quality brand or dont bother. a corsair 500W will be as good as a thermaltake 700W, and thats not a joke.



So you're saying my CWT built Toughpower XT is crap? Don't get me started the Coolermaster he had chosen would be fine.

@Vandarth
If you need to save some cash move down to an AMD Phenom II build with an AM3+ board.
http://umart.com.au/pro/products_listnew.phtml?id=10&id2=14&bid=7&sid=41950
http://umart.com.au/pro/products_listnew.phtml?id=10&id2=153&bid=7&sid=73305
http://umart.com.au/pro/products_listnew.phtml?id=10&id2=153&bid=7&sid=56912


----------



## stargazer7 (Oct 27, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> So you're saying my CWT built Toughpower XT is crap? Don't get me started the Coolermaster he had chosen would be fine.
> 
> @Vandarth
> If you need to save some cash move down to an AMD Phenom II build with an AM3+ board.
> ...



Toughpowers are the only good TT units. even from those that XT regulates lowly and isn't a great performer

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story2&reid=182

though its much better than the tx. and the eXtreme power he chose was junk. old atx 1.3 design/high minor rails, no ATX 24 pin. unreliable and crap. read what Pheaderus said about it. the part i quoted


----------



## Vandarth (Oct 27, 2011)

but i heard alot of places that AMD processors arnt as good as intel, wouldent an i5 2500k be the best choice?


----------



## stargazer7 (Oct 27, 2011)

thats right. unless you're on strict budget, the 2500k is the way to go. even a core 2 quad outdoes those chips. and the 2500k is one of the best cpus to have right now. it gives the best performance for its money

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/charts/index.php?pid=60,76&tid=12


----------



## Vandarth (Oct 27, 2011)

ok for final verification before i buy tomorrow:

G Skill 8G(2x4G) DDR3 1600Mhz PC12800 RL 9-9-9-24(CL9D-8GBRL)$69.00
SeaSonic S12II 620W 80+ PSU $126
Sapphire ATI HD6950 2GB GDDR5 PCI-E $300.00
Intel Core i5 2500K Processor LGA1155 3.3GHz CPU $226.00
Gigabyte GA-Z68M-D2H-B3 LGA1155 Z68 DDR3/1333 PCI-Ex16 SATA3 SATA2 USB $109.00

Total $835.00

thats motherboard is good enough right? or any other suggested ones i should go for? that are available on umart? o, and is there anyway to know for sure all these new parts will fit into my current tower, i got it about 2 years ago, its a thermal take gigabyte, quite few fans on it, aha not too sure about it

thanks!


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 27, 2011)

stargazer7 said:


> thats right. unless you're on strict budget, the 2500k is the way to go. even a core 2 quad outdoes those chips. and the 2500k is one of the best cpus to have right now. it gives the best performance for its money
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/charts/index.php?pid=60,76&tid=12



So a chip that launched at $1,345.00 can outperform a chip that launched at $245 by a very small margin? Nice comparison. 

But I digress, a 2500k is definitely the way to go.


----------



## stargazer7 (Oct 27, 2011)

^ you dont know what you're talking about. the QX has no difference other than an unlocked multi. its the exact same yorkfield as Q9650. in fact, it has a worse revision and pulls more power. the core 2 quad IS faster for its clock. so please take off your AMD t-shirt.

oh no, stay away from that m-atx. doesnt even have a vrm sink. it's a cheap, horrible oc'er. i'd get this one

http://umart.com.au/pro/products_listnew.phtml?id=10&id2=106&bid=7&sid=73680

its a superior board. btw, you dont need z68. it just offers ssd caching and onboard video over p67.


----------



## Vandarth (Oct 27, 2011)

how about Gigabyte GA-H67MA-USB3B3 H67 2DDR3 RAID GLAN PCIE16 SATA3 USB3 mATX L1155, the one you listed isent at sunshine coast (where i will pick up from)?


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 27, 2011)

stargazer7 said:


> ^ you dont know what you're talking about. the QX has no difference other than an unlocked multi. its the exact same yorkfield as Q9650. in fact, it has a worse revision and pulls more power. the core 2 quad IS faster for its clock. so please take off your AMD t-shirt.
> 
> oh no, stay away from that m-atx. doesnt even have a vrm sink. it's a cheap, horrible oc'er. i'd get this one
> 
> ...



I'm not the one posting links to a comparison between those chips. I'm not going to join you in crapping up this thread though, so sit down and shut up. I just thought that I would point out that they are pretty even. 

Like I said before, the 2500k is still the best choice Vandarth.


----------



## stargazer7 (Oct 27, 2011)

oh yeah? because you made an ignorant claim and now you're trying to take it up to thread crapping. then why the hell did you quote my post? here you can see the phenom needs to be oc'ed 800 Mhz further to give just as good performance

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/charts/index.php?pid=60,77&tid=12

but that's (not) the point. phenoms are way slower for their clocks and thats a fact. so please leave your AMD fanboyism to some other thread. guy needs help here, i just linked to it to show its performance yet you couldnt take it? you're the one that spent more time focusing on it than the OP's goal. move along


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 27, 2011)

stargazer7 said:


> oh yeah? because you made an ignorant claim and now you're trying to take it up to thread crapping. then why the hell did you quote my post? here you can see the phenom needs to be oc'ed 800 Mhz further to give just as good performance
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/charts/index.php?pid=60,77&tid=12
> 
> but that's (not) the point. phenoms are way slower for their clocks and thats a fact. so please leave your AMD fanboyism to some other thread. guy needs help here, i just linked to it to show its performance yet you couldnt take it? you're the one that spent more time focusing on it than the OP's goal. move along



Quit crapping up this thread. If you have an issue my p.m. box is open or start a thread of your own. This thread has nothing to do with fanboyism. Grow up.


----------



## stargazer7 (Oct 27, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> Quit crapping up this thread. If you have an issue my p.m. box is open or start a thread of your own. This thread has nothing to do with fanboyism. Grow up.



reread back my post. then why did you feel the need to post on that link? like i said, run along. you're making yourself look more of a fanboy.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 27, 2011)

stargazer7 said:


> read back my post. then why did you feel the need to post on that link? like i said, run along. you're making yourself look more of a fanboy.



I'm making myself look like a fanboy because you posted an over exaggeration and I commented on it? And you refuse to quit crapping on this thread? Start your own thread or PM me because your crapping up of this thread is stopping now. The next post will be ignored and reported.


----------



## stargazer7 (Oct 27, 2011)

overexaggeration? phenom needs to be oc'ed 700 mhz ahead to give core 2 quad performance and that cpu is no different than a Q9650. i linked to it because i wanted to show the op how much better Sandy is. but you, couldn't took it so decided to went over with the hopes of winning this pointless arguement for your lovely AMD. you quoted that post first. it wasn't needed to be. yes?


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 27, 2011)

stargazer7 said:


> overexaggeration? phenom needs to be oc'ed 700 mhz ahead to give core 2 quad performance and that cpu is no different than a Q9650. i linked to it because i wanted to show the op how much better Sandy is. but you, couldn't took it so decided to went over with the hopes of winning this pointless arguement for your lovely AMD. you quoted that post first. it wasn't needed to be. yes?



Did you see me suggest that Sandy wasn't the best choice? I'm sorry I ruffled up your fangirl panties by pointing out that the Phenom II was competitive with the core2quads. This thread isn't about a core2quad or a Phenom II though, so are you finished?


----------



## stargazer7 (Oct 27, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> Did you see me suggest that Sandy wasn't the best choice? I'm sorry I ruffled up your fangirl panties by pointing out that the Phenom II was competitive with the core2quads. This thread isn't about a core2quad or a Phenom II though, so are you finished?



it was competitive cause it sold for cheaper. core 2 quad is faster but i'm repeating... i linked to it ONLY to inform the OP. but you're still going over it. it's you, you started it and are going on. yes.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 27, 2011)

stargazer7 said:


> it was competitive cause it sold for cheaper. core 2 quad is faster but i'm repeating... i linked to it ONLY to inform the OP. but you're still going over it. it's you, you started it and are going on. yes.



Keep telling yourself that. Then reread the thread and see how many times I told you to quit. You couldn't quit flapping your jaws so I had to respond. If your reading comprehension reaches even a 3rd grade level, I think you will see who kept this going.


----------



## stargazer7 (Oct 27, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> Keep telling yourself that. Then reread the thread and see how many times I told you to quit. You couldn't quit flapping your jaws so I had to respond. If your reading comprehension reaches even a 3rd grade level, I think you will see who kept this going.



...i think you need to rethink a little. got off the bed wrong? ah yes, you always act silly cause you're an AMD fanboy. you are at no level to use your mind, then realize the brand name doesnt matter. and focus on the product? AMD fanboys have mental issues. btw, this is only the post i really wanted to it to keep going, cause it truly decribes the butthurt situation happening here.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 27, 2011)

stargazer7 said:


> ...i think you need to rethink a little. got off the bed wrong? ah yes, you always act silly cause you're an AMD fanboy. you are at no level to use your mind, then realize the brand name doesnt matter. and focus on the product? AMD fanboys have mental issues. btw, this is only the post i really wanted to it to keep going, cause it truly decribes the butthurt situation happening here.



Your immature insults mean absolutely nothing. I have better things to do than waste time on a 12 year old with no reading comprehension. Have fun thread crapping by yourself.

To Vandarth: I truly am sorry that I took the trollbait and ruined your thread.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 27, 2011)

@Stargazer

I do agree in comparison to the Corsair that it is crap. Still good enough on both accounts of the AMD chip and the PSU that it would be good enough for a single GPU build.


----------



## Vandarth (Oct 28, 2011)

so just to make sure getting the 2gb 6950 would be alot better than 560 TI, since i can turn the 6950 into a 6970 quite easily?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 28, 2011)

All depends on pricing.
http://tpucdn.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_560_Ti/images/perfrel.gif

6% less performance and about 10-15% cheaper?


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 28, 2011)

Vandarth said:


> so just to make sure getting the 2gb 6950 would be alot better than 560 TI, since i can turn the 6950 into a 6970 quite easily?



The 6950 is about as good as the 560 on its own so if you get one that unlocks, that is even better. I would recommend it.


----------



## Vandarth (Oct 28, 2011)

hmm is it important to have the 2gb memory on the gpu? also its easy to hack into a 6970 isent it? and it doesnt overheat when its hacked to 6970 does it?

how do iknow which ones unlock?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 28, 2011)

Not hard at all, simple as running a script/batch file. Wouldn't overheat. Alot of the newer stuff  I HEARD is going to like more vram than 1GB.


----------



## Vandarth (Oct 28, 2011)

really? dont you have to flick some switch on the GPU then go into startup bios and edit stuff?!

Also, is Gigabyte GA-H67MA-USB3B3 H67 2DDR3 RAID GLAN PCIE16 SATA3 USB3 mATX L1 a quality motherboard for:
G Skill 8G(2x4G) DDR3 1600Mhz PC12800 RL 9-9-9-24(CL9D-8GBRL)
SeaSonic S12II 620W 80+ PSU
Sapphire ATI HD6950 2GB GDDR5 PCI-E 
Intel Core i5 2500K Processor LGA1155 3.3GHz CPU

I'd also like to add how thankful i am to everyone who has helped me immensely!

I heard you lose your warranty if you flash to 6970 aswell? it doesnt overheat it and i can always just flash back cant i?


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 28, 2011)

Vandarth said:


> really? dont you have to flick some switch on the GPU then go into startup bios and edit stuff?!
> 
> Also, is Gigabyte GA-H67MA-USB3B3 H67 2DDR3 RAID GLAN PCIE16 SATA3 USB3 mATX L1 a quality motherboard for:
> G Skill 8G(2x4G) DDR3 1600Mhz PC12800 RL 9-9-9-24(CL9D-8GBRL)
> ...



I would suggest the p67 over the h67 if you can.


----------



## Vandarth (Oct 28, 2011)

ok thanks but the p67 is bit too expensive, also would the 620watt seasonic PSU be enough for the 6950 if i flash it into a 6970?


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 28, 2011)

Yup man, it should be fine.


----------



## Vandarth (Oct 28, 2011)

Ok, everyone keeps telling me to get p67 instead of h67 so would getting 
Intel BLKDP67BGB3 P67 DDR3 1155 PCIEx16 SATA3 USB3 GLAN ATX 
be a lot better than the h67 one? also for ocing the cpu & gpu should i get some sort of cooling system? do i get cooling just for cpu or is there some for the gpu aswell?
also would CoolerMaster GX750W PSU 80+ Bronze Certified be better than the 620watt seasonic, for the extra watts? (its cheaper too)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 28, 2011)

H67 = overclocking is non-existent even if getting a K moniker cpu. So I suggest peicing together an AMD build bbefore going that route.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Oct 28, 2011)

Vandarth said:


> Ok, everyone keeps telling me to get p67 instead of h67 so would getting
> Intel BLKDP67BGB3 P67 DDR3 1155 PCIEx16 SATA3 USB3 GLAN ATX
> be a lot better than the h67 one? also for ocing the cpu & gpu should i get some sort of cooling system? do i get cooling just for cpu or is there some for the gpu aswell?
> also would CoolerMaster GX750W PSU 80+ Bronze Certified be better than the 620watt seasonic, for the extra watts? (its cheaper too)



Yes, this board would be adequate.  

To elaborate on why people recommended the P67 above the H67 you need to look at the feature set.  H67 was designed for embedded systems, where a discrete GPU would not be used.  As such, the PCH is geared more toward graphics output than anything else.  The P67 utilizes more IO, but foregoes video.  This trade-off means P67 will overclock, but H67 was not designed to overclock.

Additionally, you should get an aftermarket cooler if a high overclock is what you really want.  While there are waterblocks for both CPUs and GPUs out there, you don't read like the type of person who has a complete grasp of what you are requesting.  I mean this, due in no small part, to the fact that you did not appear to understand why the P67 was being recommended above the H67.  As such, a mild overclock will only need an aftermarket CPU cooler and the standard GPU cooler (not removing the cooler will prevent your GPU warranty from being voided).  Anything more extravagent will likely not be price justified, but the stock Intel coolers suck and should always be replaced.


----------



## Vandarth (Oct 28, 2011)

how does this new layout look:

Cooler Master Hyper TX3 $24
SeaSonic S12II 620W 80+ PSU $125.00
Sapphire ATI HD6950 2GB GDDR5 PCI-E $300.00
Intel Core i5 2500K Processor LGA1155 3.3GHz CPU $221.00	
G Skill 8G(2x4G)DDR3 1600Mhz PC3-12800 CL8(F3-12800CL8D-8GB) $86.00
ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 MB, LGA1155 Intel Z68 $137.00

Total: $893

there wasent any gpu cooling on the site, thats fine hey?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 28, 2011)

Don't get the Hyper TX3. It's cheap for a reason.

Stick to the 2500K
Z68 E3 Gen3
http://umart.com.au/pro/products_listnew.phtml?id=10&id2=54&bid=7&sid=52899
http://umart.com.au/pro/products_listnew.phtml?id=10&id2=153&bid=7&sid=74660
http://umart.com.au/pro/products_listnew.phtml?id=10&id2=82&bid=7&sid=79224


----------



## Vandarth (Oct 28, 2011)

is the 560 ti better? it says less perfomance and with 6950 i can flash to 6970, also getting 8gb ram isent much more than 4gb, btw the cooling device you linked wasent listed in the shop near me, can you search the sunshine coast australian shop  and is thats 620watt 80+ seasonic like even better than a 750watt coolmaster?

how about this cooler? http://umart.com.au/pro/products_listnew.phtml?id=10&id2=54&bid=6&sid=65006
thanks


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 28, 2011)

6950 vs 560 Ti: 6%-10% Slower for about 25% cheaper? I would say it's worth it if you need to budget. 8GB isn't going to improve anything much over 4GB. Yes the Seasonic is ALOT better than the CoolerMaster. The Noctua is rather expensive, but very nice and matches mid-range watercooling.


----------



## Vandarth (Oct 28, 2011)

mm but having the 2gb instead of 1gb onboard memory of the gpu would benefit in the future i think as alot of other people said, plus i personally prefer ATI, since i can flash it to a 6970 aswell but i think ill go with the 620watt psu and the noctra cooler

ill buy this tomorrow:
SeaSonic S12II 620W 80+ PSU $125.00
Noctua U9B SE2 Performance Cooler $59.00
Sapphire ATI HD6950 2GB GDDR5 PCI-E  $300.00
Intel Core i5 2500K Processor LGA1155 3.3GHz CPU $221.00
G Skill 8G(2x4G)DDR3 1600Mhz PC3-12800 CL8(F3-12800CL8D-8GB) $86.00
ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 MB, LGA1155 Intel Z68 $137.00

Total: $928.00


----------



## Vandarth (Oct 29, 2011)

ok, anothert thought, gtx 570 1GB is only like another $80, would that be a ton better than the 6950 2GB? i dont rly need the 2gb since i just have one 1920x1080 screen, also would that seasonic 80+ 620watt PSU be enough? and will the asrock mobo support it too?

thanks again


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 29, 2011)

Vandarth said:


> ok, anothert thought, gtx 570 1GB is only like another $80, would that be a ton better than the 6950 2GB? i dont rly need the 2gb since i just have one 1920x1080 screen, also would that seasonic 80+ 620watt PSU be enough? and will the asrock mobo support it too?
> 
> thanks again



It depends. If you get a 6950 that unlocks the 570 would in no way be worth it. If I was building today, I would make sure my card had 2 GBs.


----------



## stargazer7 (Oct 29, 2011)

yes, the 6950 is truely better to a 570. better and better vrm, chance to unlock, higher CF scaling. you def should get it over a ref 570.


----------



## Vandarth (Oct 30, 2011)

Just bought from pccasegear.com.au

  1   Thermaltake Litepower 700W $79.00 
  1   Intel Core i5 2500K $229.00 
  1   ASUS Radeon 6970 DirectCU II 2GB $429.00 
  1   Corsair Hydro Series H60 CPU Cooler $99.00 
  1   ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 Motherboard $135.00 
  1   Corsair Vengeance CMZ8GX3M2A1600C8R 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 $99.00 

 Total: $1127


----------



## stargazer7 (Oct 30, 2011)

Litepower? aww man those are garbage. if i recall correctly, they're built by HEC. can you change it?


----------



## Vandarth (Oct 30, 2011)

which one should i get for value for money

howu about: OCZ ModXStream Pro 700W Modular


----------



## stargazer7 (Oct 30, 2011)

its better but not up there.. this one's enough in RL. you dont need more

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15_535&products_id=17830

http://www.guru3d.com/article/radeon-6950-6970-review/11

or if you want to go %100 overkill.. ensure you wont need an another psu again, this one.

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15_535&products_id=18251

its the same thing as this

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/1796/bfg_ex_1200_watt_modular_power_supply/index9.html


----------



## Vandarth (Oct 30, 2011)

so im getting the 6970 with heaps of cooling on it which means ill OC it quite alot, from www.pccasegear.com whats a good PSU thats say like 700-850watts thats a good brand and price, i want to stay below like $120


----------



## Vandarth (Oct 30, 2011)

would ( Antec High Current Gamer 750W Power Supply HCG-750 )
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15_535&products_id=16142 be good?


----------



## Vandarth (Oct 30, 2011)

In https://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=18137 under the graphics section it says "Max. Shared memory 1789MB" does that mean it doesnt support 2gb gpu's??


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 30, 2011)

No that's for the integrated video. What's the budget for PSU? $100 and as cheap as possible?

EDIT:

Here yah go
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15_535&products_id=17374

EDIT2:


stargazer7 said:


> if i recall correctly, they're built by HEC.



Had a TR2 RX 850W, while I jumped on this XT and returned the TR2: If didn't find the good deal on the XT I would have stuck with the HEC built TR2 RX. IIRC HEC made a series called Cougar that was quite good. Some of there stuff is 2nd tier but yet do agree if paying that much may as well get a Silverstone or Corsair.


----------



## Vandarth (Oct 30, 2011)

the 600watt isent enough though is it.. everyone else has like 850 or 1000 i thought id need at least 700? ill pay up to like 140 i guess


----------



## Vandarth (Oct 30, 2011)

this one looks really good i guess.. http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15_535&products_id=17209 (Corsair TX-750 V2 Power Supply) but just hoping it fits in my computer tower, dont knowthe exact dimentions, got it around 2years ago with all parts im replacing now, good tower with heaps fans etc


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 30, 2011)

Dude. A decent 500W would be fine *if you stick to a single card configuration*. A good 80+ certified 600W would be fine for crossfired 6950's without overclocking them.

EDIT: Just keep linking stuff, that TX v2 you linked is an awesome power supply. Get it and have no regrets


----------



## Vandarth (Oct 30, 2011)

cool ill change to that then


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 30, 2011)

Also, here's a page from a review for you to look over. This is with an i7 965 @ 3.7Ghz.
http://www.guru3d.com/article/radeon-hd-6950-crossfirex-review/14

Don't overclock the video cards and you will be quite fine. Could even enable vsync/max out AA to save some power and heat on the video cards.



Vandarth said:


> SeaSonic S12II 620W 80  PSU $125.00



What happenned to your original choice?


----------



## Vandarth (Oct 30, 2011)

At the bottom of my order thats already been done there a comments section that says "If you wish to contact us regarding this order please enter your comments below:" I could say there the new power supply i'd like cant I? and just say ill add $66 to the current $79 from previous PSU to make up $145 the price of the new PSU, and i selected direct bank transfer, so i guess these changes are more easily accessible


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh you already got the Litepower?


----------



## Vandarth (Oct 30, 2011)

just to make sure these are all compatible right?
Corsair TX750 V2 Power Supply
Intel Core i5 2500K
ASUS Radeon 6970 DirectCU II 2GB
Corsair Hydro Series H60 CPU Cooler
ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 Motherboard
Corsair Vengeance CMZ8GX3M2A1600C8R 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3

thanks


----------



## Vandarth (Oct 30, 2011)

No, i havent got anything yet, i ordered it today with diretc transfer but my bank only allows transfers of 1000 per day, so i payed half today and will pay other half tomorrow, I told them that in order comments, so when i make second payment i can just add the extra cash needed, but ill wait for their response to the comment first, they'll email me a response on monday hey?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 30, 2011)

Just saying this the Litepower isn't horrid but from reading it has roughly a 65% efficiency rating. That in total if you are to go with a different supply could potentially lower your illuminating utility bill if you went with an 80+ efficient supply. All up to you, the Litepower I have confidence in that it would be enough.


----------



## Vandarth (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey, i was just thinking, since im not a really big over clocker, should i just get an Intel Core i7 2600K $339 CPU instead of i5 2500k $229 with $99water cooling, since the 100 from water cooling would probs give me an i7 anyway, and if you dont overclock it, you dont need cooling right? and if i wanted cooling i could always get it later. Also if i got an i7 with the same 1155P chip set or w/e, all my current parts would still be compatible right?


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 31, 2011)

You could do that if you wanted to. Everything would be compatible.


----------



## Vandarth (Oct 31, 2011)

Hmm actually I've been reading ocing cpu ain't that hard and i7 2600k doesn't have much better other than hyperthreading, and my water cooling would be good for ocing hey? Wont overheat?


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 31, 2011)

You would need a cooler to overclock.


----------



## Vandarth (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah the $99 H60 water cooler


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 31, 2011)

you dont need a $99 cooler to overclock lol... unless you have a tiny case, or some other compelling reason for the H60... you could easily do with a cooler master Hyper 212+ - that would get you to 4.5 Ghz no problem.  In fact the difference between the two in terms of performance is pretty tiny.  A lot of people will argue that the 212+ is a bit better even.

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=995304&mpage=1


----------



## Vandarth (Oct 31, 2011)

My case is moderate its about 2 years old, quite a few fana on it, do they have that cooler on pccasegear though? Also should I get better ram?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 31, 2011)

Vandarth said:


> Also should I get better ram?



You have made so many changes to this virtual build ....


----------



## Vandarth (Oct 31, 2011)

I've actually already ordered it and payed half but they haven't posted ywt so what ram should I get do u think for around 100


----------



## Vandarth (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey they dont have the hyper 212 in stock its pre order only, how about one of these?

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_23_845&products_id=14858
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_23_845&products_id=18186
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_23_845&products_id=12959

Also out of these PSU's whats best decision for a $145 buy

Antec CP-850 850W Power Supply
Antec TruePower 750W Blue
Silverstone Strider Plus 750W ST75F-P
Corsair TX-750 V2 Power Supply

Thanks, Max.


----------

